# Ingham Co Kennel Club



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

OH...I bet everyone LOVED him...being the BEST OF WINNERS!! HEHE..very cute. Yeah maybe going by yourself will be better!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hmm he must have won on Sunday Because I didn't see him and he's too cute to miss.

Maybe next time we'll turn the dog show into a GRF meet up without the dogs.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks, yea we were there today. We only stayed for about an hour. It was fun and he really enjoyed seeing the dogs. He clapped as he ran around the ring.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice photos. Glad you enjoyed the show.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I can't imagine it would be easy there with a young child. It was kind of like mass organized chaos! And then to worry about losing him in the crowd or touching a dog that doesn't want to be touched or that the handlers don't want touched. I can definitely see why you only stayed an hour. Not much fun when your that stressed. Some days I'm really glad my daughter is not so little anymore.

And some days it's just nice to not be a mom for a few hours but just a person.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

yes, I was so close to him the whole time because I didnt want him to get near any of the dogs unless it was ok. One person did let him pet a HUGE Great Dane, he loved it! 
Oh, I have to say - we did ask the photographer if it was ok for him to sit on the winners platform (is that what it's called?) to have his picture taken and he said it would be fine because they werent busy at that time. The ring he was running in was finished being used, they were taking them down, so that was fine, too. He was really behaved, but yes, it was a bit stressful. I saw a BEAUTIFUL Golden, but couldn't find out who it was because I was busy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think he is just adorable and I would have a hard time keeping my eye on him instead of the dogs.


----------

